# Halloween Cartoons



## Morgan

[size=+1]*Every year I do several cartoons and images for Halloween at bold comics. here are just a few, hope you enjoy.*[/size]


----------



## Die N Rott

Great job! I especially loved the Sponge Bob one.


----------



## Calloween

Did you make those?


----------



## savagehaunter

LOL... I like it.


----------



## KreepyToys

Ya the Sponge Bob one is great. Linus is about to get eaten lol.


----------



## brandywine1974

Very cute! I like the killer candy corn


----------



## Head Hauntcho

Great job and nice work!


----------



## ghostsandcostumes

Awesome, Love the peanuts one, and the Sponge Bob one - Did you do these yourself? If you did you sure have a lot of talent....


----------



## Gimple

One of our more famous monsters is the candycorn monster


----------



## kprimm

Awesome artwork, I like them all but especially the peanuts. I just love the peanuts.


----------



## 22606

Nice work, Morgan


----------

